# Drawings X4 Upgrade



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

For those that did an upgrade to X4. Do you still have to use a dongle or a key to work or the upgrade will pretty much stand alone without a dongle. If it still use a dongle, do you need to get it separately? thanks!


----------

